# Hefik - A Brand Worth Looking Out For



## Will Fly

Like Roamer, Hefik is a name that seems to be known to just a few aficionados, though Roamer has been increasingly collectable, and proportionally more expensive, in the last two years or so.

Hefik made clean-dialled watches, and their movements were, once again, the solid ETA 1100 calibre. Here's my latest:


----------



## Always"watching"

I've never heard of Hefik and I wondered if you knew anything about the history of this company. Are they Swiss or German - there is nothing on the dial and your usually brilliant photography has slightly let you down when it comes to the picture of the movement, so I can't read a country of origin there?

I am writing this bunch of posts downstairs on the main PC while Kris in the garden, so I can work faster. My second-hand Dell laptop upstairs, bought by Kris to get me out ofn her hair when she is working in here, is so paion fully slow - and I mean painfully.

Just a final query to Will - what are those tiny dots on the dial? Presumably they are some sort of deterioration and would it b e possible to remove them or are they best left untouched?


----------



## Will Fly

Honour, the specs on the dial are probably a mixture of dirt and slight patination. I could clean them off, I suppose, but I can't be arsed!

As for Hefik, the firm was founded in Switzerland by Fritz Kundert, and registered, like many Swiss makes, at La Chaux-De-Fonds and also in Birmingham, UK. The name was re-registered in Biel, Switzerland, in 1960. So it's a good old Swiss firm with connections to England. Kundert's son - H.F. Kundert - was a member of the BHI and died in England in 1963. You very often see these watches in 9ct gold cases.

The movement - like many watches of the period (1950's/1960s) is one my favourites - an ETA 1100, with its distinctive triangular bridge and jewelling system. Good, solid, reliable ETA 1100. I've got three of them now, and they all keep absolutely perfect time. There's no calibre visible on the movement - unless it's hidden, like so many of them, under the balance - but when you've seen one, you've seen them all. The only difference is the signature on the bridge. Here's a pic of my Actua Geneve:


----------



## Always"watching"

Dear Will Fly, thanks very much for the info. That's a better pic of a similar movement which helps, as does your excellent commentary. I see what you mean about the identifying triangle on these movements and the watches are evidently of good quality and are interesting.

Many thanks for that. It's all too easy not to bother to answer a members query on a thread after posting one's own item item.


----------

